# Food Safety News - 06/29/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jun 29, 2021)

*After review, judge orders quash of Kruse’s Blue Bell subpoena*
By Dan Flynn on Jun 29, 2021 12:05 am
Federal Judge Robert Pitman has ended defendant Paul Kruse’s search of his former employer’s files that might have helped in his November criminal trial. The judge has granted Blue Bell Creameries’ motion to quash in its entirety the Kruse Subpoena Duces Tecum to Blue Bell Creameries. In an order dated June 24, the Texas Western... Continue Reading


*Up to 100 children sick because of Salmonella in Finland*
By News Desk on Jun 29, 2021 12:04 am
At least 100 children are sick in Finland because of Salmonella, according to the country’s national public service broadcaster. A food source is likely. YLE reported that mainly young children have been suffering from diarrhea in the country in recent weeks. Early indications point to one of the ingredients of salad and the wholesaler supplying... Continue Reading


*FDA asks public to report seafood-related toxin illnesses, submit and meal remnants*
By News Desk on Jun 29, 2021 12:03 am
The U.S. Food and Drug Administration has updated its webpage providing information on commonly occurring seafood-related illnesses and how to report them to the FDA. To help FDA effectively investigate, remove unsafe seafood products from the market, and develop new prevention strategies, the agency relies on illness reporting from public health officials and health care... Continue Reading


*FDA modifies import alerts for honey, fresh produce and more*
By News Desk on Jun 29, 2021 12:02 am
The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with links for specific details... Continue Reading


*WHO mulls ways to track food safety progress in development goals*
By Joe Whitworth on Jun 29, 2021 12:01 am
The World Health Organization (WHO) has discussed plans to include food safety in the 2030 Sustainable Development Goals (SDGs). Almost 250 indicators are monitored across a range of areas to assess progress toward the 17 Sustainable Development Goals introduced in 2015, but no food safety indicator is recognized yet despite the links it has with... Continue Reading


----------

